# Learning how to Groom and Show Goldens



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

I always love a new resource for structural and care information! Do they offer it on their website?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry they don't. Just email Neida and she'll get you the information on where to mail the check. This is a very well done DVD.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know about this DVD. I just got it today, haven't watched it all yet, but it is fantastic so far! I'm really enjoying it


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got mine, so excited to watch it!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Just sent her an e-mail, hopefully she has some left


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I emailed her earlier this month and still haven't gotten any response. Do you know if she ran out?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail- she said she had a few left about two weeks ago. Try emailing again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it took her a while to get back with me.... and she basically told me to send a check and mailing information and she'd send the video out. 

^ I haven't actually gotten around to mailing that check, but the impression I got was she had plenty left.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Roushbabe said:


> I emailed her earlier this month and still haven't gotten any response. Do you know if she ran out?


A couple weeks ago, when I last saw her, she had said she was really busy taking care of her parents while one was in the hospital. I don't remember her replying to any of the board meeting emails the past few weeks either. Give her a little more time, and if not, private message me and I will talk to her at our meetings next month.

I finally watched my DVD last week and was amazed at how much info was packed in there. Definitely explained a lot and a DVD that will need to be watched dozens of times to absorb it all.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When I ordered in the past it did take a bit to hear back from her. 

I agree I've watched it a few times. Especially the grooming section. It is such a nicely done video I wish every breeder could send one home with each pup. If money grew on trees.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just ordered this video and it's fantastic. There is so much good information packed in there--and it was only $15. Thanks for the rec!


----------

